# [HELP] Utilizzare Engage (la barra tipo OSX)

## Merlink

Salve a tutti,

innanzitutto questo topic e' un duplicato/ampliamento di 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=239894.

Allora, ho emerso oggi Engage, nessun problema di compilazione, lo avvio e parte... pero' NON c'e' documentazione... non ho quindi idea di come popolare la barra con i miei starters e simili.

Ho creato le dir ~/.e/apps/engage/mappings ~/.e/apps/engage/launchers

ma non so cosa mettere dentro...

Grazie mille in anticipo.

Saluti

----------

## !equilibrium

installato e configurato in 15 minuti...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=174279&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=engage&start=0

----------

## Benve

Che tema hai usato? a me non funziona tanto bene

----------

## turborocket

non riesco a capire nulla....chi mi spiega come farlo funzionare????

----------

## turborocket

mi spiegate come fare per farlo funzionare?

per ora sono riuscito giusto a farlo partire però non mi fa nulla...mi visualizza solo i programmi che sono in esequzione ma se ci clicko non succede nulla

il tasto destro mi fa un menu con icon zooming(che abilita e disabilita lo zoom),configure(che non fa nulla),-(che non fa nulla),quit(che esce)

cosa devo fare?

----------

## neon

 *Merlink wrote:*   

> [...] non ho quindi idea di come popolare la barra con i miei starters e simili. [...]

 

Se emula fedelmente dovresti "trascinarglieli sopra" i tuoi programmi... (non chiedermi da dove perchè non ne ho la più pallida idea LOL)  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

bellissimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

ma in termini di pesantezza (allegro ciucciar risorse di sistema)

è un attimo + leggero di karamba?? (ditemi di si vi prego!)

----------

## turborocket

qualche altro aiuto?

trascinare le icone non serve a nulla

----------

## bigliasfera

Salve ragazzi un po tardi ma....

....a  me funziona bene ed ho fatto solo questo....:

1)emerge engage && emerge examine

2) creato le tre dir vuote(per ora...), ~/.e/apps/engage/launcher ; ~/.e/apps/engage/sysicons; ~/.e/apps/engage/mapping;

3)creato nella mia home(ma lo si fa dove si vuole...) una directory per mettere le icone.png che voglio usare

4)...ora il bello,per creare ad esempio l'icona di gaim....:

/usr/share/engage/build_icon.sh gaim /usr/bin/gaim Gaim gaim ~/icons/gaim.png 

....dove :# ./build_icon.sh [name] [command] [window class] [window name] [icon]....ed il gioco e fatto; l'icona viene aggiunta subito alla barra ed il rispettivo .eet viene aggiunto nelle rispettive subdir ....mapping e launcher....

per vedere la window class ecc ecc uso il comando xprop, ma penso ce ne siano altri ...non so!!!  :Shocked: 

....e per aggiungere il clock alla barra ho messo nella subdir systray il file expedition.eet ed il file digital.eet(presi da cvs);

dimenticavo se frugate un po i vari files di conf di engage (quelli leggibili), potete presonalizzare un saccco di roba(trasparenze,trayicon,ecc ecc..)...ba per ora non mi ricordo altro lo ho messo oggi , ma per andare bene sti piccoli passi vanno....ciao a tutti!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ps

engage --help   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xoen

 *bigliasfera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....a  me funziona bene ed ho fatto solo questo....:
> 
> 1)emerge engage && emerge examine
> ...

 

Grazie mille, vorrei provare, la dock di Mac OS X m'ispira troppo!

Ah so che questo tipo di programmi da il meglio con WM tipo fluxbox ma qualcuno usa engage con GNOME? Qualche appunto? Anche qualche screenshot sarebbe gradito.

----------

## mouser

@xoen:

Screenshot non ne ho, ma non dovrebbe esserci alcun tipo di problema ad utilizzare engage con gnome..... alla fine è un wm come gli altri! Ma, comunque, non puoi utilizzare gdesklets???

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *mouser wrote:*   

> @xoen:
> 
> Screenshot non ne ho, ma non dovrebbe esserci alcun tipo di problema ad utilizzare engage con gnome..... alla fine è un wm come gli altri! Ma, comunque, non puoi utilizzare gdesklets???
> 
> mouser 

 

Ma sei uno sviluppatore delle gdesklets?  :Wink: 

Comunque non saprei...m'ispirano casino, poi scusa non servono principalmente per monitorare il sistema? engage fa solo la dock, a me interessa provare una dock stile MacOS X, il più fedele(alla linea?) possibile, però non ti nascondo che usare gdesklets non mi dispiacerebbe, in fondo gdesklets è più seguito (anche dagli sviluppatori mi pare).

Ripeto, se ne può parlare  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma sei uno sviluppatore delle gdesklets? 
> 
> 

 

ehehehe..... no, ma con tutta la pubblicità che gli faccio, dovrebbero pagarmi  :Laughing: 

e pensare che non le uso nemmeno  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *xeon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque non saprei...m'ispirano casino, poi scusa non servono principalmente per monitorare il sistema? engage fa solo la dock, a me interessa provare una dock stile MacOS X, il più fedele(alla linea?) possibile, però non ti nascondo che usare gdesklets non mi dispiacerebbe, in fondo gdesklets è più seguito (anche dagli sviluppatori mi pare).
> 
> 

 

Bhè il fatto che servano anche per monitorare il sistema, non vuol dire che si possono utilizzare solo per avere la barrettina sotto (mi sembra ci sia anche un barra tipo MacOsX ma circolare).

Inoltre, se devo installare engage per la barra, e poi le gdesklets per monitorare il sistema, tanto vale che installo solo le ultime e faccio tutto con quello.

Comunque credo che stiamo andando un pò OT.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *bigliasfera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/share/engage/build_icon.sh gaim /usr/bin/gaim Gaim gaim ~/icons/gaim.png 
> 
> ....dove :# ./build_icon.sh [name] [command] [window class] [window name] [icon]....ed il gioco e fatto; l'icona viene aggiunta subito alla barra ed il rispettivo .eet viene aggiunto nelle rispettive subdir ....mapping e launcher....
> ...

 

Non ho questo script...che fare? strano no?

 *bigliasfera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per vedere la window class ecc ecc uso il comando xprop, ma penso ce ne siano altri ...non so!!! 
> 
> 

 

Dubbio: faccio partire xprop, clicco sull'applicazione di cui voglio sapere la window class...un casino di informazioni...diciamo che do

```

xprop | grep "WM_CLAS"

```

E clicco sulla finestra che mi interessa...ecco, da due stringhe, ad esempio se clicco su firefox da

```

WM_CLASS(STRING) = "Gecko", "Firefox-bin"

```

Quale devo usare delle due?

----------

## xoen

Interessante...

Ho trovato una cosa, devo vedere meglio, ma forse può interessare.

Nel sito http://andy.elcock.org/ (dovrebbe essere il sito del creatore di engage...) è possibile scaricare il file http://andy.elcock.org/Files_files/applications.tar.gz.

Contiene diversi file .eapp, che dovrebbero, se non ho capito male, andare in ~/.e/apps/engage/launcher...ma non tutti...boh...intanto li trovate qualcosa...

PS: Ammesso che trovi quel famoso script build_icon.sh, accetta file .svg?

----------

## power83

interessante, difatti stavo provando pure io qualche giorno a fa a provarlo!

Qualcuno puo' postare il codice dello script build_icons.sh per favore?

ps: qualcuno di voi ha gia' provato lo 0.17 ? io ho lo 0.16.7.2 cioe' l'ultimo in portage...

----------

## mouser

Visto che riguarda engage, quale versione avete smascherato?????

Ho questo risultato

```

dragoon root # emerge --pretend engage

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "engage" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-misc/engage-0.0.9.20050116 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-misc/engage-9999 (masked by: -* keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

......

Devo smascherare x11-misc/engage-9999 o l'altro????

Grazie delle dritte

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Visto che riguarda engage, quale versione avete smascherato?????

 

Personalmente ho provato questa :

```

- x11-misc/engage-0.0.9.20050116 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

```

----------

## mouser

Allora, ho fatto i seguenti passi:

Creo il file /usr/portage/profile/package.keywords (non lo avevo ancora  :Laughing:  )

```

# touch /usr/portage/profile/package.keywords

# echo "x11-misc/engage ~x86" >> /usr/portage/profile/package.keywords"

# cat /usr/portage/profile/package.keywords

x11-misc/engage ~x86

```

Ok, smascherato! Vado a vedere le dipendenze richiesta ma.....

```

# emerge --pretend engage

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "engage" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-misc/engage-0.0.9.20050116 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-misc/engage-9999 (masked by: -* keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

#

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ma come??????

Non l'ho appena smascherato????

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi, pleaze???

Grazie mille in anticipo

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: ho provato anche a sostituire la riga in /usr/portage/profile/package.keywords aggiungendo le versioni specificate dal suddetto messaggio  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

probabilmente ti dirò una stupidata, ma package.keywords io ce l'ho sotto /etc/portage/

```
ls /etc/portage/

package.keywords  package.mask  package.unmask  package.use  rsync_excludes  sets

```

Byez

----------

## xoen

 *Onip wrote:*   

> probabilmente ti dirò una stupidata, ma package.keywords io ce l'ho sotto /etc/portage/
> 
> 

 

Già...vanno qui anche package.mask e package.unmask

----------

## gutter

@mouser: devi usare /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## power83

 *power83 wrote:*   

> interessante, difatti stavo provando pure io qualche giorno a fa a provarlo!
> 
> Qualcuno puo' postare il codice dello script build_icons.sh per favore?
> 
> ps: qualcuno di voi ha gia' provato lo 0.17 ? io ho lo 0.16.7.2 cioe' l'ultimo in portage...

 

e per le mie domande che mi dite?

----------

## paperp

@mouser editi:

```
nano -w /etc/portage/packege.keywords
```

aggiungi

```
x11-misc/engage -*
```

e tutte le volte che emergi engage sei sicuro che prendi il pacchetto direttamente dal cvs di enlightenment , io lo faccio anche con tutte le liobreire necessarie per usae E17.

Ciao.

P.S. engage usa assai meno risorse di karamba e gdesklets , provare per credere.

----------

## mouser

.......  :Embarassed: 

Occhei, ho fatto la figura di m***a giornaliera.... se non altro fino a mezzanotte sono tranquillo  :Laughing: 

In effetti mi sembrava strano non avere il package.keywords  :Confused: 

Appena tornero' a casa riparero' al danno  :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie mille a tutti!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *bigliasfera wrote:*   
> 
> /usr/share/engage/build_icon.sh gaim /usr/bin/gaim Gaim gaim ~/icons/gaim.png 
> 
> ....dove :# ./build_icon.sh [name] [command] [window class] [window name] [icon]....ed il gioco e fatto; l'icona viene aggiunta subito alla barra ed il rispettivo .eet viene aggiunto nelle rispettive subdir ....mapping e launcher....
> ...

 

Nella nuova versione di Engage, cioe quella che hai installato tu, il suddetto programma ha cambiato il metodo di creare le icone...infatti lo script build_icon.sh non c è piu!

Quindi per creare delle icone http://lude.net/edocs/configuration.htm#icons dovrete usare le e_utils, che c è in portage!

Nel caso non abbiate voglia di seguire il suddetto procedimento, come il sottoscritto, ho riemerso una versione precedente di engage, che mi funziona benissimo!

la versione è la "x11-misc/engage-0.0.9.20041226", che sicuramente non avrete piu...

Quindi basta rinonimare l ebuild  /usr/portage/x11-misc/engage/engage-0.0.9.20050116.ebuild in /usr/portage/x11-misc/engage/engage-0.0.9.20041226.ebuild

Dopo di che basta fare 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/x11-misc/engage/engage-0.0.9.20041226.ebuild digest 

emerge engage
```

Ah....quasi dimenticavo che dovete fare la stessa cosa con x11-libs/ecore...cioe rinominare l ebuild in ecore-1.0.0.20041226_pre7.ebuild e emergerlo prima di engage, senno riceverete un errore durante la compilazione!

Non so se sono stato chiaro, comunque per qualsiasi cosa chiedete pure...

A me funziona benissimo quella versione di engage, le icone le creo semplicemente con build_icon.sh...

AddioS

----------

## flocchini

a chi ha problemi con engage/e17 consiglio di spulciare http://lude.net/edocs/configuration.htm#configure , io sn riuscito a ricavarci qsa ma per il momento secondo me e' ben lontano dall'essere utilizzabile... Trovo comunque encomiabile l'idea dei file .eapp utilizzabili in qualsiasi "estensione" di e17, sembrano davvero utili.

----------

## power83

gia', ma come fare a emergere e17?

in portage non me lo da...

----------

## mouser

@hellraiser:

Ho seguito la tua spiegazione, rinominato l'ebuild, generato il digest, do emerge e dopo un pò:

```

if gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../lib -I/usr/local/include -I../lib -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/ewl     -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT engage-tray.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/engage-tray.Tpo" -c -o engage-tray.o `test -f 'tray.c' || echo './'`tray.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/engage-tray.Tpo" ".deps/engage-tray.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/engage-tray.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../lib -I/usr/local/include -I../lib -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/ewl     -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT engage-userconfig.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/engage-userconfig.Tpo" -c -o engage-userconfig.o `test -f 'userconfig.c' || echo './'`userconfig.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/engage-userconfig.Tpo" ".deps/engage-userconfig.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/engage-userconfig.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

tray.c: In function `od_tray_msg_cb':

tray.c:128: error: too few arguments to function `ecore_x_client_message32_send'

tray.c: In function `od_tray_init':

tray.c:174: error: too few arguments to function `ecore_x_client_message32_send'

tray.c:180: warning: large integer implicitly truncated to unsigned type

tray.c:180: error: too few arguments to function `ecore_x_window_background_color_set'

make[2]: *** [engage-tray.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/engage-0.0.9.20041226/work/engage/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/engage-0.0.9.20041226/work/engage'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Bloccato  :Rolling Eyes: 

Io farei anche a meno dello scrippettino build_icon, mi basterebbe riuscire a capire come fare per aggiungere le icone (e magari togliere quelle con il punto interrogativo che appaiono di default)!!!!! Sono 2 giorni che leggo pagine in inglese cercando di capire il più possibile, ma niente!!!!

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## paperp

@power83 riguardo E17 guarda questo in genere non crea problemi e funziona "like a charm":

http://lude.net/edocs/install.htm#gentoo

ricordati che portage installa e17 in :

```
#/usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17
```

Quindi di conseguenza con i vari gdm,kdm,etc comportati di conseguenza , se non ti li genera in automatico aggiungi uno script di esecuzione a 

```
#/etc/X11/Sessions
```

Ciao.Last edited by paperp on Sun Feb 20, 2005 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hellraiser

@Mouser:

Prima di engage devi emergere ecore, facendo la stessa cosa con l ebuild di engage...rinominarlo con la stessa versione...l ho scritto nel post sopra!

Infatti se noti, durante la compilazione ricevi errori riferiti a ecore

fammi sapere se ti va'...

----------

## mouser

@hellraiser: Scusa, non avevo letto bene  :Laughing:  Stasera appena arrivo a casa provo e ti faccio sapere.

[pignolo_mode]

Un cosa sola........ sapete che se scrivete mouser con l'iniziale maiuscola, parte in automatico una routine dal mio computer che vi cancella la partizione di gentoo e gli installa da remoto Winzozz ME  :Evil or Very Mad:  ...... e' meglio stare attenti  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[/pignolo_mode]

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

ho visto che engage richiede di installare molti pacchetti mascherati....

E' stabile?

com'è graficamente? e da utilizzare e settare?

----------

## Dhaki

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-239935.html no?

----------

## gutter

@inspiron: ho fatto il merge del tuo topic con questo continua qui.

Cerchiamo nel forum prima di postare.

----------

## hellraiser

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [pignolo_mode]
> 
> Un cosa sola........ sapete che se scrivete mouser con l'iniziale maiuscola, parte in automatico una routine dal mio computer che vi cancella la partizione di gentoo e gli installa da remoto Winzozz ME  ...... e' meglio stare attenti  
> ...

 

Bello questo Tool...è gia in portage?? non vedo l ora di provarlo!  :Laughing: 

----------

## mauro83

Ciao,

sto instllando engage ma ho un problema quando tento di aggiungere ecore...

Facendo emerge ecore ho questo problema...

```

gcc: /usr/lib/libGL.so: Too many levels of symbolic links

make[4]: *** [libevas.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-1.0.0_pre13/work/evas-1.0.0_pre13/src/lib'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-1.0.0_pre13/work/evas-1.0.0_pre13/src/lib'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-1.0.0_pre13/work/evas-1.0.0_pre13/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-1.0.0_pre13/work/evas-1.0.0_pre13'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/evas-1.0.0_pre13 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 73, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

qualcuno a qualche idea? (io utilizzo gnome)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con la use -opengl

----------

## mouser

Potevi continuare in questo thread.

Non voglio essere cattivo, ma se tutti insieme ci impegnamo a utilizzare i 3d gia' aperti e non ad aprire di nuovi duplicati, possiamo rendere piu' leggibile il forum.  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mauro83

ok...non l'avevo trovato...

----------

## gutter

 *mauro83 wrote:*   

> ok...non l'avevo trovato...

 

Ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo.

Per favore continua qui.

----------

## mauro83

quando avvio engage tutto bene....ma se ingrandisco una finestra il suo bordo inferiore non si vede...non è grave ma non sta proprio bene...c'è qualche opzione particola da mettere?

----------

## mouser

Scusa, ma cosa centra engage con il ridimensionamento delle finestre?

Engage non e' mica la barra in stile MacOsX??

Non e' che ti stai riferendo ad enlightment?

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao posto quì perchè mi sembra il topic aperto migliore...nel caso sbagliassi mi scuso da subito.

Ho provato ad emergere engage e più o meno funziona, in realtà molto meno che più, dato che vedo solo una barra grigia con simil icone tutte uguali sul fondo del desktop:? 

ora ho trovato guardando i post precedenti al mio un modo migliore per installarlo e vorrei riprovare da zero, però ho un paio di dubbi...

1. dato che engage mi si carica automaticamente all'avvio devo prima stopparlo per unmergerlo ?

2. non ho ben capito se alla fine posso attive sia engage che gdesklets...

grazie ciao a tutti

----------

## hellraiser

non devi per forza stoppare per unmergerlo...è indifferente! l unica cosa è che dopo averlo riemerso, killare il processo e riavviare engage!

Comunque non ci dovrebbero essere problemi nell usare sia engage che gdesklets...

Prova a vedere sui link che trovi qui, per capire come configurarlo

----------

